# Jiraiya Vs Tsunade



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 5, 2009)

Location: Konoha Stadium


Distance: 40m


State of Mind: wants to incapacitate or make the opponent forfeit



Restriction; Unrestricted




The title of Kage is on the line here 
Who winz


----------



## Shizune (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that not even Legendary Beauty will argue in Tsunade's favor here. Jiraiya is an all around better and more versatile combatant. He'll defeat her by outdoing her in ranged combat.


----------



## Kinjishi (Sep 5, 2009)

Jiraiya forfeits since he would never accept the title of Hokage.


----------



## spectre991 (Sep 5, 2009)

In an one on one...it has to be Jiraiya. Tsunade is way too dependent on melee combat while Jiraiya is far more versatile. No restrictions means hermit mode and super spam of summons. Though Jiraiya probably wouldn't need the summons. He has the angry lion's mane to protect against melee attacks then he can spam Katon combos from range. Sure Tsunade can summon katsua to throw some acid balls as ranged attack but that wouldn't do much against the speed of HM Jiraiya. Not to mention Jiraiya has more chakra, the ultimate rasengan to blast off Katsuya. 

So Jiraiya wins this. Sometimes I think we haven't seen enough from Tsunade.


----------



## Synn (Sep 5, 2009)

Tsunade wouldn't die, so she would most likely win this one!


----------



## N120 (Sep 5, 2009)

J-man wins with mid difficulty.

he has alot of options on how to fight tsunade, he could simply drown her in his swamp of the underworld, or fight toe-to-toe in sm mode while still backed by his ninjutsu.

katsuyu isnt even a factor in this match-up.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 5, 2009)

Jiraiya forfiets since Hokage dosen't suit his style
*
Click on this if you didn't take me seriously.*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Jiraiya wins. Lets look shall we?
*
Ninjutsu:*

Tsunade can heal from injuries better than most Medical Ninja and has Sozo Saisei which heals every wound in your body, basically regeneration. Making her somewhat an unstoppable force for a few minutes, but after that, she turns into her "real" form. She has a Raiton punch, which messes up the opponent's nerve system. Oh and her Kuchiyose jutsu which lets her summon a large Slug. Jiraiya has a wide arsenal of Ninjutsu ranging from defensive to offensive. He has Rasengan, a jutsu that has a high form of Spiral recompostion and causes the opponent massive damage and causes some Internal damage too. He also has Wild lion's mane, which coats the user into his own hair which has turned extremely sharp and hard. We've only seen what it can do when Jiraiya was drugged, the full extent has not been shown. Oh and his most useful jutsu, Doton: Yomi no Numa(swamp of the underworld). It makes a giant Swamp on the ground, which puts the victim into a un-escapable swamp. The size depends on the amount of Chakra the user puts into the jutsu. Oh and his last and most commonly used, Kuchiyose. Which lets him summon a large variety of Toads. These were the most commonly used Ninjutsu they used.
*
Taijutsu:*

Jiraiya tends to not use Taijutsu, but his Taijutsu and Strength stats are still pretty high. He's shown to be able to flick Pre Skip Naruto a long distance and into a Canyon. He hasn't shown much Taijutsu, although it can be assumed he is skilled in it. Tsunade relies mainly on Taijutsu, she has incredible raw strength, which is amplified even further by her Chakra control to inhuman levels. Capable of shattering boulders with ease and creating large cracks in the ground with a finger. She has also shown to be incredibly durable. However, her Taijutsu technique may not be of any use against Jiraiya's Wild Lion's Mane.

*Genjutsu:*

*Whistles*


----------



## Highgoober (Sep 5, 2009)

Tsunade tells him that she'll go on a date with him if he forfeits.

Game over.

No, seriously, they're doing whatever they need to to make the other forfeit. Why not expand the least amount of effort by simply using bribery?

We know Jiraya would accept because he doesn't want to be the Hokage anyway, otherwise he would have taken the job in the first place.


----------



## mastergimmy (Sep 5, 2009)

jiraiya takes it with mid diff


----------



## Dman (Sep 5, 2009)

jiraiya with mid difficulty

his summons>tsunades


plus HM


----------



## NarutoWinsByDefault (Sep 5, 2009)

Um Tsunade dont have raw strength, she has chakra induced strength..

Jiraiya in HM is probably leaps and bounds stronger then Tsunade, he sent a GIANT summon flying while carrying on a conversation...

Im sick of people thinking Tsunade can fight well...If she is so legendary 20 years of not fighting woudlnt be a problem.. No instead Kabuto smacks her around a bit..

Jiraiya on the other hand is probably the strongest NORMAL fighter in the series,, who doesnt have a bloodline thing, a curse seal, a monster inside him....

He toad stomachs her, swamps her, Rasengans her face off.....


----------



## drunken lee (Sep 5, 2009)

actualy because jiraiya lose becose he wants to  incapacitate her that means he wont go sage because everthing in sage mode is lethal and he wont use rasengan eiter because it is lethal so he probaly try trap here with his hair jutsu or with toad stomach but when toad stomach is use tsunade just summons katsuja and then jiraiya summon bunta and its a boss fight wile bunta wont use his oil for katon because that has chance of killing so they will be trying to get in close en when they do he gets his body messed up like kabuto and i doubt he will be to figure his limbs and everthing out without medical knowledge and then tsunade knocks him out


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Sep 5, 2009)

Come on, seriously, we all know Tsunade wouldn't stand a chance...but she'd win this fight, because being Kage isn't really Jiraiya's style.


----------



## Shizune (Sep 6, 2009)

NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> Um Tsunade dont have raw strength, she has chakra induced strength..
> 
> Jiraiya in HM is probably leaps and bounds stronger then Tsunade, he sent a GIANT summon flying while carrying on a conversation...
> 
> ...



Oh ye of great foolishness...

Legendary Beauty hath come for ye!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 6, 2009)

Shizazzle said:


> I'm pretty sure that not even Legendary Beauty will argue in Tsunade's favor here. *Jiraiya is an all around better and more versatile combatant. He'll defeat her by outdoing her in ranged combat.*



This is most likely the scenario. He's wise enough to not engage in close combat with her or he's done for. He'll probably do it from mid-far range.



spectre991 said:


> In an one on one...it has to be Jiraiya. Tsunade is way too dependent on melee combat while Jiraiya is far more versatile. No restrictions means hermit mode and super spam of summons. Though Jiraiya probably wouldn't need the summons. He has the angry lion's mane to protect against melee attacks then he can spam Katon combos from range. Sure Tsunade can summon katsua to throw some acid balls as ranged attack but that wouldn't do much against the speed of HM Jiraiya. Not to mention Jiraiya has more chakra, the ultimate rasengan to blast off Katsuya.
> 
> So Jiraiya wins this. *Sometimes I think we haven't seen enough from Tsunade.*



I totally agree. First fight we've seen, she was gimped to hell and back. The fight she was supposed to have against Pain, Naruto showed up with senjutsu abilities. The fight against Hanzou, we only saw the end. We haven't seen her go all outl 



NarutoWinsByDefault said:


> *Um Tsunade dont have raw strength, she has chakra induced strength..*



She does have great raw strength. It's by augmenting that strength with her chakra control does it become inhumanely strong.



> Jiraiya in HM is probably leaps and bounds stronger then Tsunade, he sent a GIANT summon flying while carrying on a conversation...



To which Tsunade replies with a strip tease, effectively knocking Jiriaya out of battle. 

But that's entirely possible.



> Im sick of people thinking Tsunade can fight well...If she is so legendary 20 years of not fighting woudlnt be a problem.. No instead Kabuto smacks her around a bit..



Are you kidding me? You think that even after 20 years of not doing something, you can come back and do it as though those twenty years had never happened? Even if that's the case, she did good enough. If what you're saying is true, then Tsunade delivered. Orochimaru remembered her battle prowess, and even after 20 years, he said she'd still have to be tired out or they wouldn't stand a chance.

If you can fight back while gimped as hell and can hold your own until something like a phobia stops you, that seems to indicate you can fight pretty well. If she was one of the three shinobi that survived against Hanzou while an entire army is slain around you, it seems to imply you can fight pretty good. If your opponent is warned to tire you out by your former teammate despite the fact you haven't fought in 20+ years, it seems to indicate he knew how high her battle prowess was. And it seems he was right. 



> Jiraiya on the other hand is probably the strongest NORMAL fighter in the series,, who doesnt have a bloodline thing, a curse seal, a monster inside him....
> 
> He toad stomachs her, swamps her, Rasengans her face off.....



My my...someone seems to be quite violent.  The point is to incapacitate the person. Not 'rasengan their face off' which would kill them. There are multiple ways to incapacitate someone, and not all of them inlcude battle. I'm sure you wouldn't want me to go into it, or we'd be here for a long, LONG time. 



Shizazzle said:


> Oh ye of great foolishness...
> 
> Legendary Beauty hath come for ye!



And Legendary Beauty hath delivereth.


----------



## Soul (Sep 6, 2009)

Jiraiya will fuck Tsuande just for the lulz; then he will decline being the Hokage.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 6, 2009)

TheYellowFlash10 said:


> Jiraiya will fuck Tsuande just for the lulz; then he will decline being the Hokage.



Tsunade does not get fucked. She fucks people over by ripping off their genitals.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Sep 6, 2009)

Jiraiya destroys. In his base mode he was confident enough to kill Tsunade. He knows hers and his own powers.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 6, 2009)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Jiraiya destroys. *In his base mode he was confident enough to kill Tsunade.* He knows hers and his own powers.



And then he was surprised by how well she performed. He obviously underestimated her. Though the outcome is the same.


----------



## David (Sep 6, 2009)

Lady Tsunade said:


> Tsunade does not get fucked. She fucks people over by ripping off their genitals.



 was that necessary


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Sep 6, 2009)

Daviddd said:


> was that necessary



About as necessary as saying that Tsunade wouldn't just get defeated, she wouldn't just be owned, she wouldn't just be pwned, she wouldn't just be rapestomped, but she would be fucked.


----------

